# Velvet Dessert Cream



## kansasgirl (Jan 9, 2005)

This is an awesome recipe - rich and decadent! 

Velvet Dessert Cream 
2 Eggs, well beaten 
2 c Milk 
1 c Brown sugar,l packed 
4 tb Instant coffee granules 
1/2 c Liquor (Irish whiskey, Irish cream, brandy, Kahlua, rum, etc) 
2 ts Vanilla 
2 c Whipping cream 

1.In a medium saucepan, combine beaten eggs, milk, brown sugar and instant coffee. Cook and stir over medium-low heat until sugar and coffee dissolve and mixture thickens slightly. 
2.Remove from heat; stir in whiskey or brandy. Cool to room temperature. Stir in vanilla and whipping cream. 
3.Pour mixture into ice cream maker and freeze according to manufacturer's directions.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2005)

Copy...paste...THANK YOU!


----------



## pdswife (Jan 9, 2005)

This is a must try!   We're having company again next weekend.  Maybe, I'll try it then.


----------

